# British Expats in Middle East considering surrogacy + egg donor - help!!



## Alice3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone
Where to start - we're just having initial thoughts about surrogacy and I'm stumbling around for info.
I have been in touch with the clinic in Cyprus but would really value some recommendations on other clinics to consider that also offer donor eggs. (very shocked at their prices - PGD is 10,000Euros - not sitting very comfortably with me as we paid 3,400Euros on our last 2 cycles...)
Do the other clinics offering donor eggs tend to be in Eastern Europe or are there others?

Any info greatfully received
Ax


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Alice

I'm sure others here will give you loads of helpful info on clinics etc. I just thought I would flag up some legal issues to think through too, as we have worked with quite a lot of ex-pat couples in similar situations, and there are a few tricky issues to navigate.

If you are British and planning to come back to the UK, you will need to secure your status as legal parents of any child you have through surrogacy under UK law, no matter where he or she is born. Even if you have a foreign birth certificate naming you as the parents, UK law will not recognise that and you will need to apply for a parental order in the UK within six months of the birth. With ex-pat couples, often a big issue is domicile, so you need to make sure you will be able to meet the criteria for that.

The other major issue to plan for is immigration. You'll need to work out what nationality status your child will have when he or she is born (and so what passports you can get) and what the visa requirements are for getting back to your home country in the Middle East. Don't just assume that your child will be British - it depends on your status as well as whether your surrogate is married or not.

There's more info on our website about domicile and international surrogacy which you may find helpful at http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/International-surrogacy/36/

Loads of luck!

Natalie


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,
We are expats too! Currently living in Switzerland. We are going through surrogacy in India currently. If you would like any info in regards to being an expat in a country that says "surrogacy is illegal. It's a long story but may be of interest. We have researched this for two years. We have been expats for 6 years-New York, Hong Kong now here.
Good luck, looking forward to hearing from you.

Lea


----------

